# Android Flight Mode



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi to all,
Please can a member answer this question for me, I have a none brand 3G phone with all the bells and whistles, but when I make an outgoing call the mobile phone will go to flight mode after about 6 seconds?
I have turned of flight mode, but it does the same thing time and time again.

The phone is running Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean.

Your help guys would be very much appreciated from an old newbie.
Thanks in advance .


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try a hard reset and test again. If still the same, would suspect defective hardware.


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

mayoboat said:


> Hi to all,
> Please can a member answer this question for me, I have a none brand 3G phone with all the bells and whistles, but when I make an outgoing call the mobile phone will go to flight mode after about 6 seconds?
> I have turned of flight mode, but it does the same thing time and time again.
> 
> ...


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Doc,
Do you mean turn off remove battery and sim cards. wait a little while then put it all back and start up again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, he means factory reset as described here How to Hard Reset an Android Phone | Smart Mobile Phone Solutions
you might want to back up the phone first


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

joeten said:


> No, he means factory reset as described here How to Hard Reset an Android Phone | Smart Mobile Phone Solutions
> you might want to back up the phone first


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

OK Thanks for that as I said do not know to much about tech.

I will try the hard reset, but will wait for the manufacturer to come back first, as it is only a month old.

Once again many thanks to Doc and joeten.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, no, forget the hard reset. If it's only a month old and acting up, definitely get them to fix or replace it under warranty.


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Doc 

I have sent an E-mail to the supplier, as you probably know they are in China.
I will wait for their response, they have come back and said they don,t do anything at week-ends. It could be a claim through E bay or PayPal if not sorted ASAP.

For information it is an 8 core ARM Cortex A7 1.66 GHz.

I will let you know how I get on, problem I'm off to France on Wed won't be back for a while so will take spare phone.

Kind regards
Mayoboat


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow! Why in the world do you have to deal with China?

We simply pop in to the mobile provider's store (Apple/AT&T/Sprint/Verizon/whatever) and they set about solving whatever problems immediately. If the device is physical damaged, the worst case scenario is a replacement will be delivered to our front door the next day.

PS - Have fun on your trip! We fully intend on making it over that way one of these days.


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Doc and any others watching,

It is a very long story, but here goes, I have a contract 24 moths with 3 THREE part of Hutchinson and I Like my contract. It is called the One Contract and it is unlimited data tethered or any other hook up, 2,000 mins of calls, free Three to Three, 5,000 txts (never use) and a Sony Xperia T phone. For some reason Sony and Three have a compatibility issue, IE the phone after 14 months started to switch itself on and off. Sony support said they knew about this and said if I sent the phone in to have it repaired under warranty they could not grantee that it would resolve the issue. After many phone calls to Three they have now reduced my monthly bill to £21 per month from £26 as I said I would buy my own phone. So I have my own phone but not a lot of support, this is why I have been contacting you guys.

Bye the way, I have done a very similar hard reset with Sony over the land line phone, in upgrading and hard reset of the Xperia to Android 4.3 did not do anything, still turns its self on and off until the battery goes flat. The Sony phone gets very hot when this happens.

PS you can not get the One Deal any more, but all the time I pay the 21 quid a moth I have for life.

Regards 
Mayoboat


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That would be an excellent price . . . if the phone worked. :wink:

If Sony said they were aware of the problem you're having with their Xperia T phone and they haven't yet figured out how to resolve the problem, I rather doubt that anyone else will have a solution. Since they are the ones that designed the phone they should have the most intimate knowledge of exactly what's in the device and how it all works together.

That also means that even if you were able to get the phone replaced, the problem would still be there. :sad:

One solution: A different device that is compatible with, and recommended by your service provider.


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Doc ,

That's what I did, I went on Line and found this phone.crazy-store011 on eBay You are looking for A2800 Octa core Android 4.2.2 5inch screen HD phone.

O well you live and learn, even at my age

Mayoboat


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Tip: To reduce your risk, steer clear of eBay, and especially from sellers located in China.

I'm just saying.


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Doc,

The saga continues, I have had a reply from the vender to tell me to do as you said. do factory reset but I think that is slightly different to a hard reset.

I have told them that I want the phone replaced or a full refund.

we will wait and see what happens.

It may be a little while as I am away for a bit as explained before.
I will be able to communicate through the powers of the internet and outlook, plus wireless hot spots.

I will keep you posted.
I hope this is not breaking the rules of this forum, if so would a moderator like to tell me where to post. I would then gladly do so.

Regards
Mayoboat


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Factory reset = Hard reset. It resets the phone back to the same internal condition it was in when it was shipped from the factory. (Similar to a factory restore on a computer).

Be sure all your stuff is backed up first of course.


----------



## mayoboat (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello Doc,

Last post I hope, I have done the Factory reset and as I type this all seems to be OK. I have just phoned my Skin and Blister (sister) and was on the dog, Dog and bone (phone) for a bit of time, 16 mins and all seems OK.

What a night mare doing a back up with that bloody Google after using Sony PC companion. OK all done.

Now for a large gold watch (scotch) with ice. 

In the nicest possible way I hope I don't need you guys for this problem any more.

Once again I thank you all,
Kind regards
Mayoboat (Ian)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Great news; thanks for letting us know. 

Best of luck on your trip.


----------

